# Silver Dollar acting strange



## Kaddock (Oct 23, 2007)

One of my silver dollars was just shaking it's head, over and over... It has ceased now, but maybe this is a parasite issue? Any feedback is appreciated. 

:-?


----------



## FishMad (Sep 28, 2010)

Kaddock said:


> One of my silver dollars was just shaking it's head, over and over... It has ceased now, but maybe this is a parasite issue? Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> :-?


Not too sure what you mean when you say 'shake his head' but, I am currently treating my tank for Gill Flukes and how it was picked up was initially, my 3 Silver Dollars kept rubbing themselves along everything possible, plants, sand, driftwood, rocks etc. Then, everyone began doing the same.

Has your Dollar got any signs of white spots? If not, are there other fish in the tank? If so, are they exhibiting the same behaviour? If yes, I would guess Gill Flukes.

Alternately, my Dollars quite often get skiddish and seem to swim in some interesting ways. This could just be the case with yours.

Sorry I can't be more helpful, I hope your Dollar is ok and maybe someone else can give you more and guidance.

Best wishes


----------



## Kaddock (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response! I wish you had been around a year and a half ago, my silver dollars are long gone. I gave them to the fish store last year in September. ;-)


----------

